# nice pieces



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

hello 

what are some nice pieces (classical)????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Mozart is nice 

regards


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

lol. Yeh threads asking for something in a particular mood or some simple recommendations.....maybe they should just have a forum of their own. Honestly the best way for people to find music they like is just listen through stuff until they find it, there are plenty of lists on the internet for people starting with classical music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Be careful what you ask for, Aramis.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> nice pieces


That's what SHE said :devil:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Bruckner: 4, 7, 8 and 9.

Mozart is nice indeed - I saw a movie once.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Mozart is nice


BBC Radio 3 agrees with you. They are playing every note Mozart composed over 12 days, 24 hours a day. Today is Piano Day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev is _always _nice....  :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Prokofiev isnt nice, its just horrible noises and banging on the piano


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

there are nice pieces this band is influenced by Beethoven:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> hello
> 
> what are some nice pieces (classical)????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


Most people who enjoy Mozart also like George Crumb. This piece is especially lovely:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Aramis said:


> there are nice pieces this band is influenced by Beethoven:


Massacration is God! You know? I mean THEY ROCK!! These songs kick ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Greatest effin' band on the planet. Rock on bro. Peace.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a lovely piece and it sounds really, really nice.

Stockhausen, _Kontakte_ (1958 - 1960). :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Prokofiev isnt nice, its just horrible noises and *banging* on the piano


I _know_! Just lovely, isn't it?? :devil:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*a swimming pool*

How nice! I feel like in a swimming pool where nobody can swim...(including myself).

It is just...funny. I feel like we can say whatever we want to say...

Well:

Let's go:

I am not smart (rather stupid).

I hate Bach, I started to like Mozart recently, but I like his operas very much.

I've just discovered this composer:






and I loved how it sounds. The guy lived...109 years!!!!! You don't believe me? Well..

Read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Ornstein

Can you calculate?

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## andrea (Jan 6, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Prokofiev isnt nice, its just horrible noises and banging on the piano


Prokofiev ISN'T nice. That's what I like most about the music!!! ;-)

Actually the Romeo and Juliet pieces are lovely. The concertos have a certain clash and bang about them and that's why I love them!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Sensemaya*

One of the master pieces of the XXth century...by a Mexican guy unknown in North America.

Sensemaya or how to kill a snake:






it is a programmatic work following the poem written by the Cuban poet Nicolas Guillén.

PLEASE LISTEN TO IT!!!!! AND GIVE ME SOME NEWS.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> . . . a Mexican guy unknown in North America.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for that. .


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice to know Ornstein lived long enough to witness 9/11



myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've just discovered this composer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

